# Eight hours of hyperventilation and adrenaline rushes



## mixedup (Sep 25, 2010)

HELP! What's going on?!


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

mixedup said:


> HELP! What's going on?!


Sounds like some serious anxiety/panic attacks. You need something to calm you down a bit. I wouldn't recommend taking a benzo long term but everyone deserves some peace and it would probably help you a ton. Ask your doctor for something fast acting to calm your anxiety so you can get a grasp on things. I've had horrible days of constant anxiety and breathing problems and it's hell so I feel your pain. Talk to your doctor and get help.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

dreamingoflife said:


> Sounds like some serious anxiety/panic attacks. You need something to calm you down a bit. I wouldn't recommend taking a benzo long term but everyone deserves some peace and it would probably help you a ton. Ask your doctor for something fast acting to calm your anxiety so you can get a grasp on things. I've had horrible days of constant anxiety and breathing problems and it's hell so I feel your pain. Talk to your doctor and get help.


betablockers in the long run
benzo's for max 8 weeks, unless you take them when needed like once or twice a week, then benzo's arent bad in the long run either.


----------

